# Informationen zum Frankenforum



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum! 
Moderatoren dieses Forums sind 

*coffee*

Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums

Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen Bikern + User aus dem Frankenland ;-)

Was gehört hierher?

Eigentlich alles was eben hier mit uns Usern aus dem Frankenland zu tun hat ;-)was  im und um´s  Frankenland herum passiert. Vom gemeinsamen Bikeausritt bis zum Pizzaplauder. Bekanntschaften, Treffen uvm.



Da die Moderatoren ihren Job hier im Forum auch nur in ihrer Freizeit ausueben haben sie keine Lust, einigen Leuten die Themen in die passenden Foren hinterher zu verschieben. Wir bitten euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums oder/und die FAQs zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden.



Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?

Wie ueberall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:


Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beiträge sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die Verhaltensregeln


Viel Spass  

coffee


----------

